# 10mm lead (7g) and TBG



## General madness (12 mo ago)

Hi,

I am currently using Thera-band gold, 140mm active band length, 790mm draw tapered 20mm to 15mm. Double.

This seems to be more than enough power for pigeon/rabbit and squirrel having taken all cleanly.

I am beginning to notice that this setup seems to have affected my accuracy negatively, I think due to the draw weight.

I am open to suggestions on single band setups using TBG, anyone care to advise?

Thanks
David


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

If it's the draw weight, just go back to singles first, same bands, just take one off each side and see if everything comes back. Then if it does, you can increase your taper but keep it comfortable 😉


----------



## General madness (12 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> If it's the draw weight, just go back to singles first, same bands, just take one off each side and see if everything comes back. Then if it does, you can increase your taper but keep it comfortable 😉


Thanks for your response.

Correct me if I am wrong. Would this not result in a substantial decrease in velocity? therefore affecting accuracy by itself.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

General madness said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. Would this not result in a substantial decrease in velocity? therefore affecting accuracy by itself.


Doubling bands does not significantly increase ammo speed and it significanly increases draw weight.
Simple Shot has done a video shooting both over a chrony.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

My best guess is that you are trying to find the optimal balance between draw weight and ammo speed.

For me, accuracy drops off as draw weight increases. I think this is all about me being steady and little or nothing to do with the flight of the ball.

I believe you are correct in thinking heavy balls will need heavy bands. But it is probably worth following suggestions above and finding the lightest draw band that will give you the desired speed with your heavy ammo.

As also pointed out above, remember that all latex has a maximum contraction rate, and once you get close to that adding more thickness or more bands does has little effect on ammo speed. All you get are harder to pull bands that put the ammo out at the same speed.

It is always a fun puzzle for me to solve- looking for the lightest draw that still gives good speed. And when I find it, that is the setup I can be most accurate with. Not so critical for smaller ammo where draw weights are low but makes a big difference for me when I am using 7/16 or 1/2 steel.

One additional point, if you aren't married to TBG many of the current latex offerings perform better (higher velocity with lighter draw). For larger ammo SS 0.8 and the thicker Sniperslings do very well for me.

Good luck and happy shooting!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

As High Desert Flipper said, the accuracy really drops off when upping the band thickness. I recently switched up from .65 with 8mm steel - hitting 9/10 and changed to 1mm bands with 11mm steel and then hit 2/10. It has taken about 2 weeks to get back to 9/10. Simple put, my arms and muscles weren't strong enough and would shake under the strain. I suggest if you want to shoot a heavier draw and bigger balls you should gradually increase for example .65 then .75 then .80 or larger but also increase ball sizes/ammo weight.


----------



## General madness (12 mo ago)

Thank you for all of your responses!

Point taken regarding doubles.

I am not necessarily going to stick with tbg however I do have about 1.5M to play with so may as well try to optimise what i currently have. This is my first flat band having come from chained 64s.

I am keen to stick with the ammo though as i have the mold and unlimited supply of the lead.

Does anyone have a suggested taper for this weight of ammo?


----------



## General madness (12 mo ago)

Ok so I have banded up with 32-25 singles. 140 active.

Chose this as I had a 57mm wide off cut so, waste not want not eh.

Tomorrow on my break at work i will have a few shots and report back.

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## General madness (12 mo ago)

I have let off around 15 shots with the band set detailed above.

So far, it seems to be an easier pull with a steadier hold at full draw. Took aim at various targets and noticed the ball dropping at around the 20 meter mark. My accuracy needs to improve but I do think I just need to get my eye in.

I have been thinking. 
With singles, would it be a good idea to try different band cuts and work my way down from any hand slap until it is only just eliminated? would this be a way of matching bands to ammo instead of changing ammo to match bands?

I dont have a chronograph but have tried the chrono connect app and have used it before. I just want to know that my lead wont just tickle any small game.

Hope this makes sense.

Thanks again


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I love my chrony but havent tried any of the free apps. The ones that work by sound seem like a solid idea that should work. No idea if they are fidly or easy. 

While not as detailed as a chrony a lot of people shoot at water filled steel cans to get an idea of impact.

For handslap, I usually do just what you suggested and dail the tapers down with the same ammo until it goes away. Using the chrony I usually find that I dont give up very much velocity with the lighter tapers until after the handslap goes away.


----------



## General madness (12 mo ago)

General madness said:


> Ok so I have banded up with 32-25 singles. 140 active.
> 
> Chose this as I had a 57mm wide off cut so, waste not want not eh.
> 
> ...


I have spent little time this week letting off a few shots. This morning I set up an empty, free standing steel can at 10 metres and took a few. 

First shot glanced the side, second went straight through both layers. Picture attached.

Based on what I have read, this would demonstrate sufficient power at this range for small game. Could I have some confirmation of this being the case?


----------

